# Deconstructing the Allegheny Valley



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm supposed to be moving the first of the month, and the layout is in the way of removing anything else, so today I started boxing it up...... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif
First to go was all the people, animals, and stray bits....









Then the church, school and all the vehicles. The other houses are in another box









Then the trees...gee there are a LOT of them...









Everything is going to be stored in the spare room until the move.









Depressing, isn't it? I THINK we'll be able to disassemble the table with the track in place.








Don't worry, like a phoenix it will rise again!


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

With that townhouse apartment it should at least triple in size!


----------

